# How do I replace the stock stereo?



## SarahH016 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey everyone....ive got a 97 Nissan Sentra GEX or w/e...and I need to know the "steps" that i need to take to replace the stereo in it. Can someone please help me. Thank you!!

Sarah


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

a full component system? (head unit, door and panel speakers, sub-woofer & amp setup) or just the head unit? (goes in yer dashboard)


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=794029#post794029
here is a write up found on the sr20forum


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u staat by removing thr old one..... lol jk


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

Your best bet really is to yank the whole setup out, wires, speakers and all, and run everything new. I tend to not use the wiring system already installed in the car. A lotta times the new stereo will have instructions. I usually just install mine from trial and error and finding each correct wire. If ya get a subwoofer and amp setup, thats not tuff at all. Youre gonna need 5 things; 1. about 15-20 feet of HEAVY gauge power cable for the amp (depending on the amps power, I usually use 8 gauge) This you will run through your firewall usually under your driver side of the dashboard near the pedals to the positive on your battery ALWAYS UNPLUG YOUR BATTERY COMPLETELY BEFORE DOING THIS
2. a set of RCA wires for the input on the amp. Those are male endpin heavy speaker wires that run from the back of the head unit to the amp. They have a ring around the outside of the plug with a pin in the middle on both ends of the wire. 
3. a long wire that runs from the remote wire on your head unit to the remote connection on the amp. This turns the amp on and off with the stereo so its not running all the time.
4. a ground wire for the amp, attach this to something metal in the trunk. I usually screw it to one of the screws that holds the lining of your trunk to the inside of the body of the car. If you dont have a good connection, your amp will not even turn on.
5. heavy gauge speaker wires to run from the amp to your speakers. You can either run them straight (each positive to positive and negative to negative) or go "bridged" ( leave the ends in the speakers, but the other ends twist the positive from one wire to the positive on the other wire, and do the same for the negatives and plug them in accordingly. The spliced ends youll plug into your amp and the regular ends youll plug into your sub woofers. This will make your amp louder and draw all the power the amp has into the speakers. 
get all that stuff connected with your head unit, and youll be bumpin  I wouldnt go with anything less than 400 watts for an amp and subs, and remember, aim the subwoofers BACKWARDS in the trunk, so the speakers are facing the ass end of the car


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

once you see all this stuff in front of you, itll start turnin gears in yer head. easy stuff really


----------

